# XDM M&P or Glock .40



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking for a subcompact. I am going to look at them all but what do you guys like? The M&P and XDM are probably gonna be the finalists. What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum from North Central Texas 

I'm looking at the Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm.

Looks like a good carry gun with a lot of the things I want on it.

:smt1099


----------



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, sorry, hey guys I'm new and appreciate the site. I'm stearing toward the M&P.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I think its hard to answer the question as its just a personal opinion. And I think you find an equal number of people like each of them. I have 3 M&P’s, and a friend I ride with loves his XDM.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with Redwolf...having said that, I own an MP 9mm but would like to one day own the XDM!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

JerseyBassnbow said:


> Looking for a subcompact. I am going to look at them all but what do you guys like? The M&P and XDM are probably gonna be the finalists. What do you think?
> Thanks


First, I don't shoot 40SW because the cost of it in my area is so prohibitive. At 23.00+ for a 50 round box I can't afford to shoot it even occasionally. But I do kinda have two of these in 9mm so I will comment on those pistols.

Don't have a M&P so I can't comment on them.

The XDm3.8 has only a shorter barrel, the grip is still the same length and for me would still be the kink in my carrying one. However the XDm that I have which is the normal XDm and in 9mm is a sweet shooter and were it to have a shorter grip and an overall size of the Walther P99 I would buy one in a heart beat.

Ooops, Thought I saw a Glock on the list of finals. If you have not considered a Glock, please give them some consideration. 
I only recently purchased my firs Glock, it was a G17 and I was very surprised at how light and accurate it is. Aprox three years back I fired a G17C at the range and was surprised at how accurate it was and the light recoil, I put the recoil down to it being compensated but after buying the non compensated model I have to reconsider that. The non-comp model (for me) feels nearly as light in recoil as the other.And (again for me) the Glock is not so ugly as some make them out to be.
Also if you are looking for a very good gun at a very good price look at the Bersa Thunder 40 Pro


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't know that the XDM now has a subcompact version, but given that the XD does have one, I'm not surprised.

The Springers would be my last choice. I'm not fond of too many things about them, but I will say that mine is acceptably accurate and Glock-reliable.

Of Glock and M&P, it would be a hard choice. I like both, and both have features that the other doesn't have. Given that the Glock is the easiest to work on, and has more accessories than just any other polymer semi, I would most likely go with that one*. 

In the end, it really doesn't matter which one you pick. The only thing that distinguishes them from each other is personal preference on things like sight picture, grip size, etc. Since these are purely personal, you have to decide for yourself which one suits your hand the best.

*actually, I did go with that one, as one of my carry guns is a Glock 26.....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

On your list I would personally choose the M&P.

If I were to but a compact 9mm I would look at the Rami and the Kahr PM or CW. Thats just me though and was not part of your question. The XD's are too wide for me. The M&P compact my buddy has I can shoot a pretty ragged hole in a target with it. Get the one that you like enough to carry and not leave behind. Getting the gun somebody else likes that you won't carry is good if you just want to show it to your buddies. If you intend to shoot it or carry it get the most comfy and one you can operate the best. That being said, again, On your list I would personally choose the M&P.

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

cost of ammo is a lot more expensive with the .40 - you won't practice much with higher ammo costs
the recoil and report is a lot higher with the .40
the grip angle is too straight on the XD to suit me - it shoots high
the axis of the barrell is higher in relation to the gun
i'd go with the 9mm
the FN- P9 is a great gun
also sig sauer or the glocks


----------



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

Sold on the XDM .40. Like all the safety features. I'm not a cop and I think it is the best and safest gun for being around the house. Plus I like how if feels.They are supposedly coming out with a 3.8" .40. Waiting on that then it's on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me enter this fray at the point of "cost to practice" . . . 

I have been a 9mm guy for a few years and cost/availability was one of my considerations.
But I recently got an unissued Detroit Police Dept Glock 23 in .40S&W and the price for Remington UMC and Winchester white box ammo via cheaperthandirt.com is $15/box 50 rnds - thats about in line with what I pay for 9mm.

As for report, snappiness, recoil, etc - I havent noticed anything that would make me not want to shoot it.

Now, as for IDPA or USPSA, I prefer 9mm because shot-to-follow-up splits is a tad quicker.

Just my .02


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> the price for Remington UMC and Winchester white box ammo via cheaperthandirt.com is $15/box 50 rnds - thats about in line with what I pay for 9mm.


You might see if there is a Wal-Mart nearby. Depending on the brand, 9mm is ~40% less than what you're paying for .40. If a person shoots a lot, that is a significant difference.

Then again, it's your .02.......


----------

